# Help identifying straight-sided coca-cola bottle



## Tim S (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm new to bottles, but have found 100+ blue, purple and clear bottles and a couple ambers that seem interesting. This straight sided, crown top coke bottle for instance. I can't find any pictures online that resemble it. Help? On one side of the bottle in the middle panel it says "CONTENTS 7 1/2 FLU OZ", and in the bottom panel is says "RICHARDSON". On the other side on the bottom panel is marked "PROPERTY OF COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO". On the bottom is marked "LEAD SO. DAK." (Lead, South Dakota), with a maker's mark from the Owens-Illinois Glass Company. All script is block style and capitalized. Here are some quick cellphone pictures ... I can get better photos tomorrow if necessary.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice bottle. 1920's. Although I researched it as "rare", $8.00 was a price I found on one.
A hobble skirt from this bottling manufacturer Richardson-Lead South Dakota has a $25.00 tag on it.
I would love to see more pictures of your other bottles. Any sodas or beers? Embossed medicines?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 15, 2014)

I have seen this bottle before. I don't think it actually held coke but some sort of soda water, etc. owned by Coke,POST some more of those finds!!!Lisa


----------



## Tim S (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm planning to post a ton of stuff, but I'm in the middle of a few huge projects that are going to keep me very busy for a few weeks at least. I do have several embossed medicines ... cocoaine anyone? Plus some promising sodas, beers and whiskeys, not to mention boxes of colored jars and some milk glass etc. etc. ... so much to do, so little time. A couple more now just for fun: Found a neat little Montgomery Ward Pure Essence Peppermint bottle today with a mostly-intact paper label, but of course there is one little piece of label missing which obscures the date. Maybe 1908? "For Flatulence, Nausea and Gripings"  It's the tiniest bit purple. Oh, and the paper label is pinholed to show 5 numbers, 06067 I think. Was wrapped up with a small Holland vile, even less purple with bubbles in the glass. Tablet pic again I'm afraid.


----------



## Leswif (Jul 8, 2015)

My family owned the bottling company in Lead SD before moving it to Rapid City SD. Richardson was the family name. Owned by James Richardson and later bought by his ex wife Bettie Richardson.


----------



## Leswif (Jul 8, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/deadwoodhistoricpreservation/posts/756450594412648# _<Edit: Link activated>_


----------



## Tim S (Jul 8, 2015)

Cool, Leswif ... thanks for the link.If you need an intact bottle let me know.


----------

